# Kodi on Windows 10 laptop to Samsung TV



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

Anyone know the sure way to set up Windows 10 laptop with Kodi with Google Chromecast so I can watch Kodi movies on Samsung TV?

When I google it, there are many people posting their "secrets" but I can't tell which one works or simply spams. I'd like to hear from you guys that using the same set up and works!


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

The big question is why are you using Chromecast? 
That thing is a piece of garbage. Get a roku or an HDMI chord for your laptop. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

nc208082 said:


> The big question is why are you using Chromecast?
> That thing is a piece of garbage. Get a roku or an HDMI chord for your laptop.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


I don't know. Some suggested to me.

Can I use Roku to play Kodi from my laptop on tv?

I don't want to use HDMI cable as I will have to connect the laptop manually each time I want to watch. I want wireless


----------



## bbgobie (Oct 13, 2016)

You should ditch the laptop and just get an Android tv box. You won't have to turn on or control the content through your laptop. It would act much like your Rogers box with a remote and tons of content available as well as other apps

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bbgobie (Oct 13, 2016)

And no, a Roku doesn't have Kodi, and an HDMI chord is a piece of garbage much like how no one uses ethernet to a laptop unless it's actually used as a desktop. So that advice is as garbage as can be

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

bbgobie said:


> You should ditch the laptop and just get an Android tv box. You won't have to turn on or control the content through your laptop. It would act much like your Rogers box with a remote and tons of content available as well as other apps
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Which android box you are suggesting that you have experience or knowledge about?


----------



## bbgobie (Oct 13, 2016)

I use Roku as it fits my needs better. For an Android box I'd suggest to just get something with a newish version of Android. The boxes at places like Walmart are quite out of date. Check RFD, there's always a thread or two on there about whatandroid box is a gd deal at one of the Chinese sites.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

ok thank you


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

Will Nvidia Shield works with Kodi? Do I need to set up and download stuffs before it works? Is it plug and play?

The main 4 important things for me when looking for a box are:
-make me cut cable tv
-unlimited movies (not old crappy movies)
-news US and Canada
-some children programs


----------



## guelphjay (Mar 10, 2014)

Get an Amazon fire stick or fire tv. 

Apple TV 4's are great but takes a bit of 'intermediate to expert skill' and an apple developer account which cost $99 annually. Additional Plus to these boxes is if you have Rogers internet you can get the NHL app for the free Rogers feeds. 

Amazon doesn't have this app. It has MLB and NFL though (paid). 

Bottom line is you're not going to get everything you want. It not easy as poof free high quality everything. The livetv feeds are hit or miss, especially sports. I don't watch the news on tv so I can't comment on the feeds. 

It's awesome for on demand tv and on demand movies. If you need live, keep cable.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

canadianeh said:


> Will Nvidia Shield works with Kodi? Do I need to set up and download stuffs before it works? Is it plug and play?
> 
> The main 4 important things for me when looking for a box are:
> -make me cut cable tv
> ...


I use Avov and it suffies the exact same requirements above..Paid $130 for the box from a guy in the mall and $12.50 per month for the Server that streams all the channels i want to watch...As Jay said no matter what you will never get everything you want to watch but what you get is more than enough entertainment to be very honest to watch..just make sure you have unlimited highspeed internet. hope this helps..


----------

